# Zama carb question



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hey guys

have a question for the small engine techs...
still fiddlin with my poulan chain saw model P3516PR ...it has the zama w-26 carb....i think its a type of C1-U....

anyways been trying to get the chain not to spin at idle....i have adjusted the t screw everyway imaginable to get the chain to stop...i have gotten it to a very slow spin...but bye shutting this much air off with the t screw i have lost some power from the chain saw...

so i was thinking i needed to adjust the high/low idle's on the carb, problem is...these high low adjustments are made like a pin with little gear type heads on them.....i thought about trying to cut a slot in them so i could get a flat head screw driver on them to adjust them....having second thoughts on this 

but i wanted to see if you guys knew of a type of special tool that may be used on these type of set screw on this carb.....i was kinda leary of doing something to these pins and maybe break them off or damage them to wear i couldn't do anything with them in the future...

also to slow this chain down and keep power....which pin would be the one to mess with...the high idle?...or the low idle?......me thinking high idle....but would love some imput

thanks for your time on this matter
cajun


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look at this thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=195150

I believe it's actually a C1M-W26 Zama Carburetor.

There is a special tool for adjusting this type of carburetor, but I think the instructions geo posted on the thread listed above should work alright for you.

I would also check the clutch on your chain saw and make sure the spring is in good shape and not broken or weak, this can cause the chain to keep spinning, also make sure the clutch drum bearing is free and lubed as well.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks 30 year....this forum is blessed to have you on board...you are always on hand to help someone in need..

cajun


----------

